# Google Play Store Server Error



## chubbrock (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone else having issues with the play store??????? I'm getting a server error. I tried making a new google account, wiping the data in the play services and play store, and still no luck. All have been on touch wiz ROMs. Tried on jellywiz rls 12, clean rom 4.0, stock odex and deodex of both the vzw jb leak and the HE ICS. Have no server errors with aosp ROMs. Always do clean wipes prior to each install.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chubbrock (Oct 20, 2011)

Even wiped data for Google framework, and tried doing a clean install with twrp recovery instead of cwm and still have the same issue. Anyone have any idea as to what is going on?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chubbrock (Oct 20, 2011)

I guess the issue has to do with losing either your IMEI, MEID or both. So what I did was ODIN the root66 stock rom (which still has root) and reprovision the rom in order to restore my IMEI/MEID by dialing *2767*3855#. This will factory reset your device. Once I got my IMEI/MEID back, I backed it up using terminal emulator by typing "su" to get root access, then typing "reboot nvbackup", and also using synergy's recovery zip in cwm or twrp that makes a backup zip file with the IMEI/MEID information. After I did that I tried a Jellybean touchwiz rom, Jellywiz RLS 12 to be exact, and was able to access the play store with no server error at all!!!!! Took a lot of trial and error, but I'm back on a touchwiz rom with no server error in the play store!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chubbrock (Oct 20, 2011)

So today was a day from hell for my phone. I drove down to San Diego from Orange County today, and my phone started roaming half way down. I was on slimrom 2.9 (aosp) and had no problems prior. So I decided to restore my stock66 backup and reprovision, but my phone was stuck roaming. I even tried flashing a JB touchwiz leak and had the server error yet again!!!! I didn't know what to do!!!! My IMEI was intact, so I had no idea what to do. I tried restoring the backup of the IMEI/MEID i had made, but I guess that was bad. So I proceeded to restore my phone back to factory, unlocking the bootloader, unrooting, and updating all the OTA's from Verizon. The one thing that I started to notice was the under network, it showed unknown. All my other information was correct, IMEI/MEID, etc...However, the second thing I noticed was that I had no ERI!!!!! This was the issue all along!!!! The play store couldn't recognize the carrier!!! So even though I had done all the OTA's, tried the IMEI/MEID repair tool. You have to first downgrade your radio using ODIN back to VRLF2: http://rootzwiki.com...very-flashable/. Next, follow the instructions here to repair your ERI, IMEI/MEID: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1867442. I then re-rooted my phone back to the latest JB leak here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1974114. I also used TWRP and did the su/unlock bootloader combo zip. I checked the status of my network and it's back!!!!!!!! This time I backed up my ERI, MEID/IMEI since it was all there!!!!! I did backup methods 1 and 2: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1852255 Next I made a backup of the current rom, and did a clean install of JellyBeans 2, signed into my google account, and gone were those nagging server errors!!!!!!!!


----------

